# The Cook



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I finish up one part of a two prop build. Please give a undead welcome to The Cook..!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

That is fantastic - love it....


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks the only thing is that I had to add a support line to pull him back. I did not want any other support other then his legs but I lean him forward to much. A bucky leg will bend slowly over time.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like him so a nice warm undead welcome to the cook.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks great with the corpsing, and the color changing eyes are a wonderful detail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The cook is definitely creepy looking. Nice job on the skull corpsing.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good D!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I was hungry, but not anymore. Good job!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I did some modification to him tonight. I move his left foot forward more and rescrewed it down. This took a lot of pressure off the left lower bone. You can see in this pic the left leg started to bend and it was even more bend today.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great job!! he sure is creepy!!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

beautiful corpsing. The cook is quite creepy!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

What a great looking prop! Nice job, love the corpsing on the face.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very creepy looking ... nice job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really cool! Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, I like the drippy bits on the skull.


----------

